# dovetail joint at angles



## pmaru77 (Apr 14, 2009)

*box joint at angles*

I have this picture frame made from two pieces of plywood 3/4 thk approx. and the pieces are joined at an acute angle so it can stand on a counter or table. the angle is about 60 degrees. The cool thing is that it is dovetailed together. over a 6 inch span there are about 10 dovetails holding it together. It was a gift from family friends in Brazil. Apparently this guy invented a tool that woud make this. I will post a pic of it if anyone is interested. This kind of work is not my specialty so there is no way I'm gonna try to make something like this.

I'll put up a pic when I get a chance.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I can't quite picture what you mean, so would like to see a pic if it's not too much trouble


----------



## pmaru77 (Apr 14, 2009)

Imagine two pieces of wood dove tailed together but not at typ 90 degrees, but at 60 degrees.

FORGET ABOUT THE DOVETAIL....SORRY...I MUSTA BEEN SMOKIN'


----------



## pmaru77 (Apr 14, 2009)

Pics


----------



## sankofa (May 2, 2009)

pmaru77 said:


> Pics



Its a box joint.

Probably just made his jig to hold the pieces at a 60 degree or whatever angle while he was pushing them thru the table saw blade.

And of course cut the ends of his boards off at a 60 degree or whatever angle.

Of course Im no expert...but thats how I would do it.


----------



## jkristia (Feb 6, 2009)

correct me if I'm wrong, but those are not dovetails but box joint and can be cut on the table saw with a simple jig (or so I have read, haven't tried it myself yet), and as sankofa mentioned, he probably made the jig to cut at that angle

edit; oops, just notised sankofa said it is a box joint

Jesper


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Here's another way . . . .


----------



## pmaru77 (Apr 14, 2009)

jkristia said:


> correct me if I'm wrong, but those are not dovetails but box joint and can be cut on the table saw with a simple jig (or so I have read, haven't tried it myself yet), and as sankofa mentioned, he probably made the jig to cut at that angle
> 
> edit; oops, just notised sankofa said it is a box joint
> 
> Jesper


 
You are not wrong, it is a box joint. I made a bobo on the title and could not edit the title.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Editing the title!*

You can edit the title, you just didn't know how. Check edit, go advanced and there you will see the title, You can edit it in advanced.:yes: FYI bill


----------



## pmaru77 (Apr 14, 2009)

TexasTimbers said:


> Here's another way . . . .
> 
> View attachment 8801


 
Is that a chair?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

pmaru77 said:


> Is that a chair?


Yes it is, it's a "Z-Chair". Looks flimsy but they are nearly indestructible.


----------

